# canada citizenship test query



## beaver (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi, I just gave canada citizenship test, but I made a very silly mistake. On receiving the question paper and going thru I was so excited that I know all the answers that I overlooked /forgot to write the version of my question paper on the answer sheet. Now what should I do. I had to write the version and also colour the designated circle, I only marked the circle.

I am so stressed out, please guide me what should I do now.

thanx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

beaver said:


> Hi, I just gave canada citizenship test, but I made a very silly mistake. On receiving the question paper and going thru I was so excited that I know all the answers that I overlooked /forgot to write the version of my question paper on the answer sheet. Now what should I do. I had to write the version and also colour the designated circle, I only marked the circle.
> 
> I am so stressed out, please guide me what should I do now.
> 
> thanx


As with any other test/exam there is not much you can do at this juncture. Do not panic/worry unduly. If you have failed the following happens:-

From:-http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/citizenship/cit-test.asp#after
If you do not pass the written test, we will send you a notice telling you to appear for a short interview (15–30 minutes) with a citizenship judge. At that interview, the judge will ask you the test questions orally so you can show that you meet the language and knowledge requirements.

You will be a citizen and good luck.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

*thumbs up* good info, Auld Yin  .... goes to give the scales on your post a tickle for added reputation. 

Beaver, fingers crossed for you & all the best in your quest for citizenship!

.


----------



## beaver (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin,

It was great relief to me after I got your message. I'll inform you when I go for my oath ceremony.
beaver


----------



## beaver (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Oggy for your wishes. I do need that.
beaver


----------

